# Bow shoots left no matter what, need help



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

The center shot is off and the rest needs moved to the right. The laser while a good tool is just that a tool.the equipment is the boss and the equipment is telling you to move the rest over and you are right I would walk back tune it and I will almost guarantee you that you will end moving the rest.the point where your at now is the starting point where the real tuning begins


----------



## Nightstick (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for your response, I'll give that a go and report back.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Center shot has an acceptable range with most manufacturers. Bump it right and try it again


----------

